# What is the worth of this Steinway & Sons Grand Piano?



## dasklo468 (8 mo ago)

I'm not sure if this belongs here. To cut a long story short, I'm hoping someone can tell me how much this Steinway & Sons Model D 274cm Concert Grand Piano my grandfather left me is worth. I was 13 years old when he bought it, and I'm thinking about selling it. I love the piano, but I've never played it, and I don't know much about electronics and such. Is this a good option?
I'm a doctor and don't have time to learn about pianos. It has been sitting around and has been well taken care of. Now I'm thinking of selling the piano to someone with significantly more time to put it to use. Please provide guidance. Also, if anyone knows of another community where I can cross-post, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like a beauty! Unfortunately, this is a forum for home theater enthusiasts. I’m confident a simple internet search will turn up a number of forums for piano players or enthusiasts where you can get more informed information.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

